# Desert Iguanas



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So we got two really cool lookin' fellas...

Except there is a problem :/

These fellas are Long Term Captives, meaning they were wild caught initially.

They should be more active between April and March, but remain active until the winer months.

They should be fed vegetables, such as Romaine, dandelions, assortment of other greens, fruits, and flowers like Perennials and rose petals.

However the person before us owned them for 2 years, for their son who didn't know anything about them (actually, not many people do!) and they were being fed nothing but crickets. We are pretty sure BOTH are males, which can be very dangerous during the mating season... One of the iguana's tails (picture shows in my hand) has had re-growth, along with a missing toe, and the other MIGHT have a little black mite, or a wood sliver, or something in his belly. :roll:


They were being fed ONLY crickets.

Now they refuse all greens, no matter how they are given... Wrapped around or under a cricket, they throw it up! They won't touch it.... :-( And they are vegeterians, but CAN be given crickets or mealworms very very occassionally. We don't want to encourage them eating crickets... 

One of them is very underweight (the one in my hand), as the other IS the alpha male, and the diet is VERY bad for them. 

They are very very lazy, even at night (they should be more active later in the day, and into the night)


Anyone have ANY experience with them? :-( The only vet that MIGHT know what to do, is 6 hours away. Desert Iguanas are EXTREMELY rare in Alberta, and aren't found much in Canada anyways... Mainly some regions in USA and MEXICO.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm those are nice looking iguanas!! 
I would say only offer veggies and no crickets because no healthy creature will not willingly starve to death. Perhaps they'll eat it eventually??
Or (and her me out here bc it's nasty) get some of the freeze dried crickets and grind them up to a powder and coat some lettuce and veggies in the cricket powder until they're weaned off crickets???


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 Compact Desert Terrarium Lamp - Lighting - Lighting - PetSmart
^ This. I cannot stress enough, this is the single most important thing these lizards need right now. If they haven't had UVA/B lighting they are in serious trouble, they need it to use vitamin D. Do some heavy research into brands, that was the first example I found.. Some of the brands are freaking expensive and don't last very long, so you want to get a brand that people say lasts a good time for the price. For desert lizards you will need a high rating, like 10.0 on that one.

Wikipedia says they are attracted to yellow. Try something yellow. Try yellow pansy flowers, I know they are safe for people but double check if people use it for lizards. If you can find a list of lizard safe veggies and such, go for things that seem meatier. Or you can try and find some sort of pellet/goo food that has things mixed. Like blended veggies and crickets. :| sounds good.

What kind of set up do they have? Desert lizards are among the most difficult lizards to keep healthy... Needs to be hot hot hot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup they have UVB hahahha. HAHHAHA Olympia we JUST picked dandelions and BOTH snatched it!!! xD I thought...well...I read they like color...so.... color. -dandelions ... -snatched- o_o

Set up: they came from a 30... tall... :roll: Now they have a wider, longer cage set up, with a log hide out, sand, ventilation, water dish (large...?) leaves, and a good ol' heat lamp =D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, it's a start! Haha, good old attraction to pretty colors! You have something to work with now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

xD they like yellow


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So now... we will be trying colorful foods. xD They refuse all green :roll: Which is why they have a water dish that is larger, because they are not really getting their water source in their foods. :/ Poor babies. THIS is why wild should remain wild, and THIS is why many people should never own a single pet. Not even a fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you know when their breeding season is? I'd watch for that.
I know these guys are small, but aggression is huge with other iguanas at this time.. Usually it's a good idea to release this tension by.. Giving them, something, to do it with... Read "transference" from this link.. Hahahahah.
Dealing With Male Green Iguana Breeding Aggression
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Breding season statrts March, and they breed by May =D I found that hehe. Especially since we THINK they are both males.

Is anyone here able to sex iguanas? I can take pictures of their undersides.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

First underside is the small iguana, second is the larger one. o_o We THINK they are male xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, not like geckos, they are pretty flat under there.
Hmm, well here's something on sexing iguana:
Sexing Iguanas
I think they are male, I searched and it said desert iguana boys also have leg pores just like those pictures. I'm clearly seeing what I think are leg pores on your photos.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm okay just like Raisin, my leopard gecko =D Not too hard then... She came as a he but without hemipenis bulges or pores :roll: 


-double checks- yeeah they are both males.... -.- they have been living with each other for 2 years. In a 30 gallon tall. :\


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Anything safe for uromastyx should be good to feed em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good to know  We do handle them as well, letting them have some safe floor time... they were not handled for the past year :roll:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Reptiles are the worst pets ever for kids. No one seems to realize but, yes, reptiles are freaking boring. They couldn't care less about your existence. It's a one way love, and most people can't appreciate that kind of animal. :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I can xD hahaha. You don't need to walk it, you don't need to clean every day (some reptiles like beardies you do), some you don't even have to handle. It's more of a....look at me animal 

I was asked what was a good beginner pet, and truthfully... I'd have to say bearded dragons. ONLY if they are a FAMILY pet not the child's pet. Beardies are generally friendly, great with kids, mellow, cool looking, and educational in some ways. But other than that... there really isn't a beginner pet. Even fishies are more intermediate :/ FAMILY pets are beginner pets. Not hamsters. Or birds. Or fish. Or reptiles -.- I hope "Jim" the bearded dragon can be around when I have kids.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, as desert animals beardies can be a little confusing to a newbie.
I like the ball python, no UVB/A stuff to worry about, heck I can go on vacation and not handle him for three weeks and you wouldn't know that he hasn't been handled for that long.  So friendly.
If you don't mind spending but have less time, reptiles. If you can't spend as much money but have lots of love and patience, something small like a hammy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Exactly lol.

These fellas are my roomie's rescues, and because they are extremely rare here, and he's called a few vets all of which don't deal with iguanas...especially THESE ones. 


Also, these fellas are not very active... :/ I know that is bad as they should be very active and quick.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the things I'm reading say their basking spot needs a surface temperature of 44C, with air temps ranging from 27-31C. Hot. I didn't realize they make lights that hot. :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You would be surprised xD My roomie refuses to up the temperature (current only at 80  Although the air in the house is like 28, and the cage air is at 30 >.> ) but I'll make him. They have a heat pad, heat lamp, and hidey spots.

Apprently body temperature has been recorded of 45, which is above the lethal range for most reptiles... o.o


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I read that they are often about and running around in the middle of the day, when most other reptiles are hiding. O__O


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah, they like to be seen o_o not hide as much...which is weird.


----------

